# 9. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW - Umfrage Termin



## marlob (27 Juli 2016)

Ich starte schon mal eine Umfrage für den diesjährigen NRW-Regionalstammtisch.

Stattfinden wird das ganze wieder im Runkelkrug. ( Lipperlandstern wird dort sicher einen Tisch reservieren können:grin: )
Ich habe mal ein paar Termine zur Auswahl gestellt.
Für Leute die noch nie da waren. Es ist jeder herzlichst eingeladen. Wir sitzen in einer gemütlichen Runde zusammen. Es wird gegessen, etwas getrunken und gefachsimpelt :wink:

Wer von weiter weg kommt, kann in der Nähe auch günstig übernachten. 

Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung. Bei der Umfrage und auch beim Stammtisch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2016)

...deine Umfrage funktioniert nicht!


----------



## marlob (27 Juli 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...deine Umfrage funktioniert nicht!


Du als Moderator solltest doch wissen, das erst der Beitrag erscheint und dann die Umfrage noch zu erstellen ist
Und da ich in den Niederlanden arbeite, dauert das etwas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2016)

Ich als Moderator wusste das nicht, mit der Umfrage, für mich war Sie einfach nicht da.

Aber das Rucksackholänder eine extra langsame Leitung in den Niederlanden bekommen
ist doch selbstverständlich


----------



## Tommi (27 Juli 2016)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich starte schon mal eine Umfrage für den diesjährigen NRW-Regionalstammtisch.



gute Idee, ich gucke... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Juli 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber das Rucksackholänder eine extra langsame Leitung in den Niederlanden bekommen
> ist doch selbstverständlich



Schaue auch das ich dabei bin  Mario.
Wir mussen zusammenhalten. .
Bram


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Juli 2016)

Ist mir leider ein bisschen zu weit weg.
Das würde sich nur für einen Zwei-Tage Aufenthalt mit Druckbetankung lohnen *ROFL*


----------



## Morymmus (27 Juli 2016)

@KingHelmer
DAS ist ja nun jedem selber überlassen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juli 2016)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ist mir leider ein bisschen zu weit weg.
> Das würde sich nur für einen Zwei-Tage Aufenthalt mit Druckbetankung lohnen *ROFL*




Freitag - Stammtisch
Samstag - OWL- Kultur : Hermansdenkmal, Externsteine, Sparrenburg, Nachtleben von Bielefeld
Sonntag - Abreise


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Freitag - Stammtisch
> Samstag - OWL- Kultur : Hermansdenkmal, Externsteine, Sparrenburg, Nachtleben von Bielefeld
> Sonntag - Abreise



Achtung in Bielefeld gibt es kein Nachtleben, eigentlich gibt es da nichts.
So Ehrlich sollten wir schon sein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juli 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Achtung in Bielefeld gibt es kein Nachtleben, eigentlich gibt es da nichts.
> So Ehrlich sollten wir schon sein.



woher weisst du das ? Du musst doch immer um 22 Uhr zu Hause sein .......


----------



## ohm200x (28 Juli 2016)

Wenngleich das sicher schon bekannt ist:



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ..... Nachtleben von Bielefeld



https://youtu.be/Lcec4loroH0

Gruß aus Oldenburg 
ohm200x


----------



## EulenAuge (1 August 2016)

um wie viel Uhr bzw. genauen Zeitraum an diesen Freitags-Terminen ist das Treffen denn angepeilt? Steht das bereits fest? 
Als Ort würde ich Düsseldorf/Köln/Dortmund vorschlagen..?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 August 2016)

EulenAuge schrieb:


> Als Ort würde ich Düsseldorf/Köln/Dortmund vorschlagen..?



Der Ort steht Traditionell fest: Bielefeld.


----------



## Tommi (1 August 2016)

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe mich erst mal nur für einen Termin eingetragen, werde aber an einigen anderen auch können,
steht nur noch nicht fest...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (3 August 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Freitag - Stammtisch
> Samstag - OWL- Kultur : Hermansdenkmal, Externsteine, Sparrenburg, Nachtleben von Bielefeld
> Sonntag - Abreise



nicht zu vergessen, das Heinz-Nixdorf Museum in Paderborn...
http://www.hnf.de/start.html

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marlob (5 September 2016)

Die Umfrage ist beendet und es wird der 14.10.2016.

Vielleicht können es diejenigen, die sich für einen anderen Termin eingetragen haben, ja doch noch einrichten zu kommen.


----------



## hapr (6 September 2016)

Sieht bei mir wohl erst einmal gut aus. Schauen wir mal.
LG, Harald.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 September 2016)

marlob schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist beendet und es wird der 14.10.2016.
> 
> Vielleicht können es diejenigen, die sich für einen anderen Termin eingetragen haben, ja doch noch einrichten zu kommen.



Für mich ist ein England Baustelle dazwischen gekommen. Hoffe das es klappt..
Ich will BREXIT !!!

Groetjes aan Nederland


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 September 2016)

Ein Tisch für 10 Personen ist auf 19:00 reserviert. Es ist gleich der Tisch links wenn ihr in den Laden reinkommt. So wie im letzen Jahr (glaub ich zumindest)


----------



## Tommi (11 September 2016)

Genau, so wie im letzten Jahr! Dann kann's ja wieder losgehen.  :s12::sm24::s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Oktober 2016)

Wer ist denn jetzt am Freitag den 14.10 fix dabei ?



1. marlob
2. Die Nr. 2 des Forums (Benutzerliste)und nicht irgendwer aus Delbrück
3. Lipperlandstern
4. PN/DP
5. Tommi
6. hapr
7. Morymmus


----------



## Tommi (8 Oktober 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt am Freitag den 14.10 fix dabei ?
> 
> 
> 0. RN.
> ...


4. Tommi.....


----------



## hapr (9 Oktober 2016)

Habe ich bei mir fest eingeplant. Denke und hoffe, dass nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Morymmus (10 Oktober 2016)

Auch bei mir sieht der Wochenplan derzeit noch vor, das ich vorbeikomme


----------



## EisenWolf (10 Oktober 2016)

Ich leider nicht
NRW ist mir von Berlin etwas zuweit entfernt.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Oktober 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein England Baustelle dazwischen gekommen. Hoffe das es klappt..
> Ich will BREXIT !!!
> 
> Groetjes aan Nederland



Also, ich komm nicht von die Scheissinsel runter..

Leider..

Bram


----------



## Morymmus (14 Oktober 2016)

Tja, ich muss mich leider auch abmelden - bin erst jetzt grad bei der Firma auf den Hof gefahren, muss das Auto noch ausladen und das Navi sagt mit 2h15min Stau vorraus [emoji15] 

Ich wäre demnach nicht vor 21:00 da...

Hoffentlich klappt es nächstes mal!

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi (14 Oktober 2016)

Es war wie immer ein sehr schöner Abend, ich freue mich schon auf das 
10-jährige Jubiläum 2017.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2016)

Die Insisnien des SPS-Forums (Aussenstelle NRW)


----------



## Tommi (16 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Axel,

ich sehe das Bild nicht.
Bei anderen Threads funktionierts.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2016)

jetzt besser, Tommi ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Oktober 2016)

... ich sehe nur Cola und Apfelschorle , hast Du 
den falschen Tisch fotografiert?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Oktober 2016)

Die Lipper sind doch so geizig, da wird der harte Stoff mitgebracht und selbst gemixt ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... ich sehe nur Cola und Apfelschorle , hast Du
> den falschen Tisch fotografiert?



Das mit Cola war ich, die anderen haben nur scharfes Zeug getrunken,
außer Marlob der hat immer zwei Pils für sich bestellt. In Holland muss 
es wohl Mangelware sein.


----------



## marlob (16 Oktober 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das mit Cola war ich, die anderen haben nur scharfes Zeug getrunken,
> außer Marlob der hat immer zwei Pils für sich bestellt. In Holland muss
> es wohl Mangelware sein.


Eigentlich nicht, nur der Kellner im Runkelkrug war wohl noch im Urlaubsmodus und es dauerte immer so lange bis das Bier kam


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2016)

marlob schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, nur der Kellner im Runkelkrug war wohl noch im Urlaubsmodus und es dauerte immer so lange bis das Bier kam



Irgendwie waren im Runkelkrug alle im Urlaubsmodus ........ naja.... der Chef war ja auch nicht da.....


----------



## marlob (16 Oktober 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Irgendwie waren im Runkelkrug alle im Urlaubsmodus ........ naja.... der Chef war ja auch nicht da.....


Ich dachte der Kunde wäre der Chef (oder wars der König) Egal, so hatte ich am nächsten Morgen jedenfalls keine Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Tommi (16 Oktober 2016)

ja, wesentlich besser, als Anlage noch meine Frontalversion.
Da sieht man auch nen Bier :sm24:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hucki (16 Oktober 2016)

Also den Wimpelhalter finde ich ja besonders passend!


----------



## dingo (17 Oktober 2016)

Der Stammtisch- Abend war bemerkenswert Interessant,
hier trafen Männer mit Fronterfahrung & Leidenschaft zur Technik zusammen.

Es wurden nicht nur Fachthemen diskutiert, auch die Anekdoten waren sehr unterhaltsam.

Den Geist des SPS- Forum „*Wissen ist das einzige Gut, das sich vermehrt, wenn man es teilt!*“
konnte man hier Live erleben.

Ich sage für mich, wie Arnold Schwarzenegger zu seinen besten Terminator- Zeiten:
„Ich komme wieder!“  .

MfG aus Minden


----------



## Tommi (17 Oktober 2016)

hucki schrieb:


> Also den Wimpelhalter finde ich ja besonders passend!



nächstes Jahr zum 10. NRW-Stammtisch gönnen wir uns 2,5², das ist noch etwas 
stabiler...:-D

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Oktober 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Marlob hatte es mich schon per PN gefragt :  ich konnte wegen familiärer Probleme leider am Freitag nicht mit dabei sein - ich hatte mich eigentlich auch schon auf den Abend mit euch gefreut. Naja ... es wird ja weitere Treffen dieser Art geben, wie ich das so lese.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## hucki (17 Oktober 2016)

Tommi schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr zum 10. NRW-Stammtisch gönnen wir uns 2,5², das ist noch etwas
> stabiler...:-D


Ist zum 10. nicht 10mm² angemessener?


----------



## Tommi (17 Oktober 2016)

hucki schrieb:


> Ist zum 10. nicht 10mm² angemessener?



Hallo hucki,

gute Idee, was meinst Du, Du bringst den Draht mit, wenn Du zum Jubiläumsstammtisch kommst
(wovon ich ausgehe) und wir basteln den Ständer hier zusammen. 
Drahtbiegen, wie früher inne Lehre... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hucki (17 Oktober 2016)

Ich möcht' da nicht zu viel versprechen, da in der Zeit der Terminkalender immer ziemlich enge ist.

Wenn sich's einrichten lässt, würde ich schon gern einige bekannte Gesichter wieder sehen und auch neue kennen lernen.




PS: Aber am 10² selbst soll's sicher nicht scheitern.


----------

